# Trinket Box from Wooden Ruler



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

That is so cute!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow - I agree - very cute!!!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You ..

I broke a wooden ruler and didnt want to just toss it out ..and I love to use and recycle ...so this will be a gift for my daughter in September on her 32nd birthday ..I will likley make her a pair of ear rings or a necklace to put inside it too ...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

that's adorable! wow....start making them and sell them at craft shows. Or to teachers! Or to kids to GIVE to teachers  Be EXCELLENT as a gift box for a spouse or a kid to give to his/her teacher husband/wife/mom. way cool.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Good job T!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's so cute. It would make a great little gift for a teacher, carpenter or handyman.


----------



## erma (Sep 15, 2009)

That is very cute.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love it ..It is sooooooo cute....
So smart of you to think of making it ...
bopeep


----------

